# How do you get an animated GIF as your avatar?



## Mattayus (Jul 14, 2008)

Keeps telling me I can't, but plenty of people on here do


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 14, 2008)

You need to be a contributor :?????


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh. Speaking of which, i contributed a few weeks ago and i didn't get jack shit, where's my goddam shit!?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 14, 2008)

Nah, I'm a contributor and have tried to have an animated avatar a few times but with no luck 

I just gave up and found something different/better 

[action=DelfinoPie]will be paying close attention to this thread for future reference [/action]


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm fairly sure you have to be a mod.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 14, 2008)

FWIW, some members are not contributors and/or mod and have a GIF as an avatar.
Example :

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: stuz719


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, sorry I was just guessing.


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 14, 2008)

I _think_ it has to be bellow a certain file size... I think...


----------



## giannifive (Jul 14, 2008)

It just has to be under a certain file size. Around 50kB I think.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 14, 2008)

right.. so back to my other point.. why haven't i got any of the extras after contributing? I should've raised this point when it first happened but figured it would sort itself out


----------



## Nerina (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm gonna change mine from the kangaroo to the wall bashing dude to see if it works......

....And it didn't........


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah, see?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 14, 2008)

Ahem. 




<------------

Hi guys!

I tried and tried and tried to get other animations in but I had to settle for a really small one. They have to be under 50kb and under 100 X 100 pixels for it to work.

It took me AGES to get one that works.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy double post, batman!

I actually have been wondering about this myself...there's so many .gif's I could use on here, but how would I go about resizing a .gif?


----------



## giannifive (Jul 14, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> right.. so back to my other point.. why haven't i got any of the extras after contributing? I should've raised this point when it first happened but figured it would sort itself out



Crazy idea, why don't you email one of the mods?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 14, 2008)

Er... when you contribute you're supposed to PM Chris with the PayPal that the money came from and then he hooks you up with the contributor stuff.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Jul 14, 2008)

PM Steve for issues like that in the absence of


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 14, 2008)

which one's steve? and who the FUCK is that guy!??!


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 14, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> which one's steve? and who the FUCK is that guy!??!




Chris! aka Miniwang!

The happy camper steve.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 14, 2008)

lol ok


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll keep an eye on this thread. I need to know, too.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> right.. so back to my other point.. why haven't i got any of the extras after contributing? I should've raised this point when it first happened but figured it would sort itself out



Chris is on business travel right now so he probably has not seen it. Relax dude, they'll get it sorted out.  As said before, the moderator "Steve" (that's his actual user id) is who you need to contact when Chris is on business travel for site-related issues.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 15, 2008)

This was ages ago, like a few months back now, but thanks man


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 16, 2008)

edit:just read the sticky in this part of the forum lol


----------



## Drew (Jul 16, 2008)

Username "Steve."


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2008)

Animated avatars are for contributing members only, and need to be within the size limits for your donation group level. For example if your size limit is 100x100 and you upload a 120x120 animated avatar, the software will automatically resize it, which breaks the animation.

If you upload an animated avatar that's a few pixels lower than the limit (eg: 90x90 if you're a level 2 contributor) it should go through no problem. If it doesn't I can take a look at it when I'm back home and not on an internet connection that's 1200 fucking baud. 

Non-contributors cannot use animated avatars.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> This was ages ago, like a few months back now, but thanks man



That's my bad dude, sorry. If your paypal address doesn't match the address that you registered here with, I can't tell who actually sent it in. I need to edit the donation link so that it includes the member name at some point. Chances are I got your donation and just didn't know who it was from.

Thank you very much, btw.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry man, forgot about this thread, only just noticed my status has changed to contributer too, which reminded me!

Thanks man, and you're very welcome


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 23, 2008)

/\ Nice avatar!


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 23, 2008)

hehe thanks man, i tried a few others, i tried this one first -






but it wouldn't work  nevermind, Dimebag more than makes up for it!


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 23, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> hehe thanks man, i tried a few others, i tried this one first -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was in Paulina's sig for a while. Where is she?


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 23, 2008)

never heard of such a person!


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 23, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> never heard of such a person!



That would be Spoongirl


----------



## Spoongirl (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm here
and yes that was my signature
=P
someone took it cuz it was heavier than 400kb
anyway...


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 24, 2008)

oh herrrro!


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2008)

Spoongirl said:


> I'm here
> and yes that was my signature
> =P
> someone took it cuz it was heavier than 400kb
> anyway...



It's automatic.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 24, 2008)

The forum said:


> YOU CANNOT UPLOAD ANIMATED IMAGES.


----------



## Leec (Jul 26, 2008)

This Thread said:


> YOU MUST NOT HAVE READ THIS THREAD


----------

